# Sharp Roku TV aspect ratio



## NewPalGuy (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought a Sharp 50" Smart TV with Roku TV built in. I have U-verse as my provider. My problem is that my aspect ratio isn't quite right. Ever since I set up the TV the picture is too big for the screen, so some of the actual picture doesn't show up on my tv screen. Even trying to change the picture to "Normal", "Zoom", "Auto", "Direct" or "Stretch", the aspect ratio is still off. The Sharp Roku TV remote for the TV doesn't give you a choice of aspect ratio and neither does my at&t remote. I've tried to plug in an HDMI cable (not sure if I need one or not or if it will help anything) but keep getting the same "HDMI error-HDCP not supported h1001" message. Not sure what else to do to fix the aspect ratio. Any and all help is appreciated ????


----------

